# Noise from Right Front wheel area when turning



## Roben (Mar 3, 2009)

Lately I've noticed that my car judders a bit when I'm making turns and accelerating, like after backing out and then starting to drive off, or turning from a 4-way stop. It seems to stop after a while, and doesn't happen all that often, but it does have me a bit worried. I recently had the wheels aligned and balanced, along with new tires. 

Has anyone experienced this or know what the cause may be? I hate taking my car into the shop, but will if I have to. I'm not opposed to doing shocks and such myself, but know I need to take it in for alignment after, so I'd rather wait until after winter and after some of the potholes have been fixed.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Get on a flat, level, parking lot, go to one end, turn the car around, straighten it out, back up 20 feet or so, up to the edge.

Drive forward, smooth like, stay in 1st gear, slow. Noise? Possible bad wheel bearings.
Happens at higher speeds? Possible bad inner CV joint (new axle time)

Stop, crank the wheel, go around in a circle or the other. Click click click click? Likely a bad outer CV joint (new axle time). Try it the other way to check the same things.

Put it up on jacks. Pry up on the tire from the bottom. Movement? Bad ball joints. Grab the tire at 3 and 9'o'clock positions. Movement? Bad inner or outer tie rod ends.

Rumbling noise at slow speeds on a gravel road? Likely bad upper strut bearing.

Oil on the struts? Change the struts.

Visually check the rubber mounts (bushings) at the front and rear of the control arms.

I just got done doing a complete front end replacement on my '97 Sentra...
Replaced:
outer tie rod ends, shocks, struts, upper strut bearings, both control arms, brakes (new pads, rotors turned), both left/right wheel bearings, both left/right half-shafts, and a few other things.
Total cost was just about $950 for EVERYTHING. And I'll likely never have to worry about the stuff ever again.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

have you checked your motor mounts lately?


----------



## Roben (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been keeping an eye on all my mounts ever since two broke and I had them replaced. Those weren't it. 

I took it in, due to lack of time, and found out that a CV boot was torn. They replaced, noise gone, problem solved.

Thanks for the help. I'll have to remember this thread if I ever hear the noise again. I'm about halfway on a new front end from the sounds of it. I got tie rods not too long ago, and now a new passenger side CV joint, the driver side being a couple years old.


----------

